# How do these specialty changes affect GM leaders?



## CartoonPenguin (Mar 23, 2022)

With the news that specialty sales will be having home and seasonal brought into it, I’m just curious as to what exactly happens in terms of the GMTL head count.

My store is low volume and we have 3 GMTL’s and currently in the process of hiring a new GM ETL. We also have two Style leaders, one VM, and a recently hired SS ETL. Apparently our GM TL who normally oversees home and seasonal is now the hardlines lead and that’s the only change that I know for sure.

I mostly just want to know since I’m in development for leadership and I want to know how much this affects my shot at being promoted in the near future.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Mar 23, 2022)

Here we go…


----------



## CartoonPenguin (Mar 23, 2022)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> Here we go…


Serious answers only please.


----------



## Rarejem (Mar 23, 2022)

So far, our 2 style tm's have been assigned different specific  specialty teams to lead and our home tl is now under the specialty bucket, though her team hasn't been told if they are no longer experts and now are consultants.  Have heard that the tl that has seasonal will be moved to another tba area,  but that formal announcements are about 2 weeks out. No idea if the vm will be getting a team or has any role change and no idea yet as to how all of this affects how hours are allocated or how this will affect who is overseeing the truck unload since our home and seasonal leads currently are part of that rotation.


----------



## CartoonPenguin (Mar 23, 2022)

Rarejem said:


> So far, our 2 style tm's have been assigned different specific  specialty teams to lead and our home tl is now under the specialty bucket, though her team hasn't been told if they are no longer experts and now are consultants.  Have heard that the tl that has seasonal will be moved to another tba area,  but that formal announcements are about 2 weeks out. No idea if the vm will be getting a team or has any role change and no idea yet as to how all of this affects how hours are allocated or how this will affect who is overseeing the truck unload since our home and seasonal leads currently are part of that rotation.


So is GM losing a TL? I’m hoping for a GMTL role and I just don’t want these changes to ruin things for me.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 24, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> With the news that specialty sales will be having home and seasonal brought into it, I’m just curious as to what exactly happens in terms of the GMTL head count.
> 
> My store is low volume and we have 3 GMTL’s and currently in the process of hiring a new GM ETL. We also have two Style leaders, one VM, and a recently hired SS ETL. Apparently our GM TL who normally oversees home and seasonal is now the hardlines lead and that’s the only change that I know for sure.
> 
> I mostly just want to know since I’m in development for leadership and I want to know how much this affects my shot at being promoted in the near future.


Yes.








						Specialty Sales to take over home and seasonal
					

Not sure if I posted this in the correct forum  This started as a rumor but now rumors have been confirmed but no additional information. Does anyone have any information on Home and Seasonal becoming a part of Specialty Sales?




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## MrT (Mar 24, 2022)

GM isnt losing a TL atleast in my store.  Overall TL headcount isnt changing.  The only way this affects you promoting is if someone quits because of the changes.


----------



## Rarejem (Mar 24, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> So is GM losing a TL? I’m hoping for a GMTL role and I just don’t want these changes to ruin things for me.


Unknown, but we have several tms that are on the bench, so that may very well be part of the reason for the 2 week wait as they put  people into the best spots for them.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Mar 24, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> So is GM losing a TL? I’m hoping for a GMTL role and I just don’t want these changes to ruin things for me.


Yes the gmtl is now a sstl. They just move over to a new boss.


----------



## CartoonPenguin (Mar 24, 2022)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> Yes the gmtl is now a sstl. They just move over to a new boss.


I’m just trying to figure out what my store is doing. Like I said, our home/seasonal TL looks to be the hardlines TL now and I’m confused as to how this is going to affect me. We have three GMTL roles, but only two filled and I’m just trying to figure out how this affects head count.


----------



## happygoth (Mar 24, 2022)

Seems like it's an ASANTS thing. We appear to have gained an SSTL (which brings us to two) with no changes to the GMTL head count or roles, at least not yet. We have a GM ETL but no SS ETL.


----------



## Far from newbie (Mar 24, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> With the news that specialty sales will be having home and seasonal brought into it, I’m just curious as to what exactly happens in terms of the GMTL head count.
> 
> My store is low volume and we have 3 GMTL’s and currently in the process of hiring a new GM ETL. We also have two Style leaders, one VM, and a recently hired SS ETL. Apparently our GM TL who normally oversees home and seasonal is now the hardlines lead and that’s the only change that I know for sure.
> 
> I mostly just want to know since I’m in development for leadership and I want to know how much this affects my shot at being promoted in the near future.


low volume with 2 ETL and 5 TL and a VM.
i doubt you will be GAINING another TL spot.
More than likely one current GM TL will become a third SS TL - changing bosses from the GM ETL to the SS ETL.

a more even split :
GM ETL having 3 TL - inbound, presentation, fulfillment
SS ETL having 3 TL - beauty, electronics, home

That way the ETL‘s can validate that the TL‘s for each dept. make sure the TM‘s do all the work.


----------



## lucidtm (Mar 24, 2022)

It would benefit you the most to ask your store's leadership this question directly. That is the only way you'll get an even semi-accurate answer.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Mar 24, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> I’m just trying to figure out what my store is doing. Like I said, our home/seasonal TL looks to be the hardlines TL now and I’m confused as to how this is going to affect me. We have three GMTL roles, but only two filled and I’m just trying to figure out how this affects head count.


Then ask your SD. We don’t work at your store. This will show your interest in what the company is doing if you approach them in a positive way.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Mar 24, 2022)

One thing I’ve learned in my 11 years with Target is all stores are not the same. Ask 10 people from 10 different stores and likely get different answers. Your best bet is to ask your ETL or SD.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 24, 2022)

Without counting f&b and service engagement. 3 etls gm and 2 speciality etl. With a count of 11 tl between the two work centers. My sd came up with speciality only owning home as in home innovation and h&h .


----------



## StyleMaven1 (Mar 24, 2022)

allnew2 said:


> Without counting f&b and service engagement. 3 etls gm and 2 speciality etl. With a count of 11 tl between the two work centers. My sd came up with speciality only owning home as in home innovation and h&h .


That would be amazing. For us it's 1 gm etl, 3 gm tl, 1 Specialty etl and 2 tl. FB etl and 4 TLs as well as one SE etl and 2 tl. I understand the benefits of changing structure in a smaller PFresh with market and market tls on GM etl plate, but I would have just added a FB etl to the headcount to shift that workload off. The TL that is shifting to us (in my store) does not own anywhere near as many departments as what we are getting. I would be happy to just be taking home innovation!


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 24, 2022)

StyleMaven1 said:


> That would be amazing. For us it's 1 gm etl, 3 gm tl, 1 Specialty etl and 2 tl. FB etl and 4 TLs as well as one SE etl and 2 tl. I understand the benefits of changing structure in a smaller PFresh with market and market tls on GM etl plate, but I would have just added a FB etl to the headcount to shift that workload off. The TL that is shifting to us (in my store) does not own anywhere near as many departments as what we are getting. I would be happy to just be taking home innovation!


F&b has 1 etl and 3 Tl and service and engagement 1 etl 4 Tl


----------



## CartoonPenguin (Mar 24, 2022)

allnew2 said:


> Without counting f&b and service engagement. 3 etls gm and 2 speciality etl. With a count of 11 tl between the two work centers. My sd came up with speciality only owning home as in home innovation and h&h .


11 TL’s between two work centers? That seems excessive, even for a high volume store. My store is low volume and there’s no way I see them doing that many TL’s.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 24, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> 11 TL’s between two work centers? That seems excessive, even for a high volume store. My store is low volume and there’s no way I see them doing that many TL’s.


I didn’t even count the off-site leads.


----------



## MrT (Mar 24, 2022)

allnew2 said:


> I didn’t even count the off-site leads.


Still blows my mind you have double the amount of tls as i have tms on a daily basis in gm.  We are lucky if we can get 8 gm tms.  I would say we probably average 6.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 24, 2022)

MrT said:


> Still blows my mind you have double the amount of tls as i have tms on a daily basis in gm.  We are lucky if we can get 8 gm tms.  I would say we probably average 6.


This is how the schedule looks on a double on a triple we add more .


----------



## MrT (Mar 25, 2022)

For reference this is my gm grid and the 7-11 tm under push has to do reshop instead.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 25, 2022)

MrT said:


> For reference this is my gm grid and the 7-11 tm under push has to do reshop instead.


Wtf not even full shifts . Wtf even with a single you would roll over truck in this case .


----------



## MrT (Mar 25, 2022)

allnew2 said:


> Wtf not even full shifts . Wtf even with a single you would roll over truck in this case .


This is a pretty bad day but it doesnt get much better probably like 3 or 4 people max and 4 to 5 hour shifts


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 25, 2022)

MrT said:


> This is a pretty bad day but it doesnt get much better probably like 3 or 4 people max and 4 to 5 hour shifts


I’m sorry.


----------



## lifeblows10 (Mar 25, 2022)

MrT said:


> For reference this is my gm grid and the 7-11 tm under push has to do reshop instead.


What caught my eye was the fact one of the TL has a shift tag of “OOS” - yikes. It’s one thing for the TL to hop in, it’s another for them to be expected to do them throughout their shift.


----------



## VMGqueen (Mar 25, 2022)

Rarejem said:


> So far, our 2 style tm's have been assigned different specific  specialty teams to lead and our home tl is now under the specialty bucket, though her team hasn't been told if they are no longer experts and now are consultants.  Have heard that the tl that has seasonal will be moved to another tba area,  but that formal announcements are about 2 weeks out. No idea if the vm will be getting a team or has any role change and no idea yet as to how all of this affects how hours are allocated or how this will affect who is overseeing the truck unload since our home and seasonal leads currently are part of that rotation.


VM role isn't changing. The role still consists of consulting, training TM's on visual standards, executing and maintaining VMGs and remerchandising following the guiding principles.


----------



## Inboundbeast (Mar 26, 2022)

@CartoonPenguin The only correct answer you can receive here is “ASANTS.” Your SD will decide amongst themself and/or consult with their leadership team as to how it will be divided up and owned throughout their leaders. They will present this to the DSD and get their thoughts. As to positions being added, it solely depends on your store. Your chances of moving up and this new change have zero direct relation to each other also. Move on


----------



## Sparkle5 (Mar 29, 2022)

Wow! What a variety in leadership staff. We've got our SD, 1 GMETL, 1APETL, TL s for Market, Guest Advocate, Specialty(beauty, style, electronics), Closing, and a bunch of TM s on part time shifts. Each of the TL s take turns being the LOD for the day.


----------

